
TS Eliot and the Pyramid of Organisational Knowledge - gjvc
https://thehypertextual.com/2012/12/10/ts-eliot-and-the-pyramid-of-knowledge-in-organisations/
======
kirkules
Saying knowledge is particularly human is very weird, even when you
distinguish it from information.

~~~
skybrian
Well, practically it is. If something is written down but lost in the
archives, it doesn't count for much. People need to at least remember to look
for it if they're going to act on it.

------
richardhod
(2012)

